# New to me 35 gal. hex



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought a used 35 gallon hexagon tank a few weeks ago gave it a good cleaning now i am trying to figure out how to do the aquascape on it. ill be using gravel for sure but since its a tall narrow tank i dont want just a little bit at the bottom i want to try and make the tank look more full ( if that makes sense) im open to any and all suggestions wether it be plants or wood etc. any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not plants and wood? I am really liking Manzanita wood. I have seen some incredible tanks with it.


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Where can i find Manzanita wood? how do i go about planting the plants do i need to put sand around the base or anything like that? any plant suggestions?


----------

